# MINI-REX Madness-II



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 17, 2010)

Start new pics here!


----------



## bearbop (Feb 17, 2010)

Okay but i dont have any. cant wait to see them


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 20, 2010)

REW Mini Rex kits. 12 days old. 

Emily


----------



## FallingStar (Feb 20, 2010)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> REW Mini Rex kits. 12 days old.
> 
> Emily


:inlove:

They are so adorable! Gahh! I can't wait to come and see the little guys and gals! Hopefully it's soon!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 21, 2010)

I want to pick those babies up and snorgle them! They're just so cute!

:faint:


----------



## Violet23 (Mar 1, 2010)

OMG BABIES!!!!!!!!!! :inlove::inlove::inlove: Sooo cute! Overwhelmed with cuteness!


----------



## bearbop (Mar 20, 2010)

http://s945.photobucket.com/albums/ad295/wether101/?action=view&current=012.jpg

http://s945.photobucket.com/albums/ad295/wether101/?action=view&current=009.jpg

http://s945.photobucket.com/albums/ad295/wether101/?action=view&current=011.jpg

http://s945.photobucket.com/albums/ad295/wether101/?action=view&current=013.jpg

http://s945.photobucket.com/albums/ad295/wether101/?action=view&current=014.jpg

this is a mini rex that i might be buying


----------



## yamaya17 (Apr 3, 2010)

Osha and her baby :inlove:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 27, 2010)

Precious!!! Omg, wee.:biggrin:

Ohhh, Myia....:whistling


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 27, 2010)

:inlove:cuteness overload!


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 28, 2010)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Precious!!! Omg, wee.:biggrin:
> 
> Ohhh, Myia....:whistling



:Cries:

I want my mini rex soooo bad! Ugh!

Post more photos!


----------



## AquaticRex (Jul 7, 2010)

i bought Dante and Chubbs (chubbs was a gift to a friend, i see her a lot lol) as mini rex's, but they are most defiantly not mini lol


----------



## ladycrotalus (Aug 4, 2010)

Couple of 5 week olds


----------



## miria&delilah&hershey13 (Aug 21, 2010)

My buns, Hershey is the one in front of the black box, and the other is Delilah ! Love em!




Delilah as a baby




another of Delilah as a baby




Delilah. 

I mostly have pictures of Delilah, Hershey is shy.

edit: i know they are huge, but i tried resizing them and it didnt work, sorry


----------



## ladycrotalus (Aug 21, 2010)

My new castors
Sokka and Katara










Zuko


----------



## lelanatty (Aug 21, 2010)

Meet Rolo:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 21, 2010)

Rolo is a very handsome bunny! I love the coloring.


----------



## Boz (Sep 2, 2010)

Domino!











Here is a rabbit I "fostered" for a day. She was dumped at a petsmart but the shelter was closed so I kept her at my house over night. I named her Cheerio!


----------



## ABBUNNY (Sep 2, 2010)

> Meet Rolo


Love the color WOW!!! Pretty


----------



## MikeScone (Sep 2, 2010)

Here's a picture of my beautiful new mini-Rex, Natasha Rabbitova:






There are lots more pictures of her on Natasha Rabbitova's blog.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Sep 4, 2010)

Leia






my 2 angel bunnys Coco and Gator


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Sep 20, 2010)

Summer watching the judge, John Soper,walking around





Cage time





Firts day of western idaho









being judged on the table





yes awards.WIF 4H/FFA Mini Rex BOB Best fur Reserve Best in Show. wooo go Mini Rex

My Babies Summer and Rhett


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 20, 2010)

all way to cute!!


----------



## jujub793 (Sep 20, 2010)

Willow when i first got her


----------



## jujub793 (Sep 20, 2010)

this is bunny grins :inlove:


----------



## jujub793 (Sep 20, 2010)

more pictures of my first bunny Pepper (rip)


----------



## Bunnymom,K (Sep 21, 2010)

This is Rocksi- she is our first mini rex. She was 8 weeks old in the pic


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Sep 21, 2010)

Rhett My BOB BRIS CHAMPION!!!!!


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Sep 22, 2010)

jujub793 wrote:


> this is bunny grins :inlove:



Ah! XD *Love!*


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Sep 22, 2010)

Here's a few of my Hazel: 
















<3


----------



## hexi99 (Sep 28, 2010)

this is my 6 month old mini rex named bun bun


----------



## hartleybun (Sep 29, 2010)

what a gorgeous rex


----------



## hexi99 (Sep 30, 2010)

thank you. when i was little i had one just like him named bon bon. when i went to pick out a bunny to adopt i saw him and told my husband that rabbit is the one. he is so funny. i also have a netherland dwarf to named rosaleigh



ps what would you consider this color a tort?


----------



## rcohen1982 (Sep 30, 2010)

This is Cappie, my castor buck






he is very shy and timid











This is Winner, my castor doe











She is very laid back and more excepting to change.











Cappie in the Bottom, and Winner on the top
















and this is from today...should should kindle any second now.


----------



## hexi99 (Oct 1, 2010)

so he is a castor then? btw i have the same cage for my bun bun. good luck on future babies


----------



## rcohen1982 (Oct 1, 2010)

*hexi99 wrote: *


> so he is a castor then? btw i have the same cage for my bun bun. good luck on future babies



I am no expert by any means...seeing as how I am just getting into this. But if you are referring to Bun Bun, my guess would be that he is a tort. Should have more MR tonight, she has been pulling fur and digging all day  :bunnydance:I will post pics when they arrive. Expecting mostly Castors and maybe one or two Opals 

Rachel


----------



## leannes (Apr 25, 2011)

i have a few mini rex

Dimples






Horizon






Bob






Mini rex babies


----------



## buns2luv (Apr 28, 2011)

Our Mini Rex, Gussy...


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Aug 23, 2011)

My Mini Rex Aero


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Aug 23, 2011)

SMOOCH 





:inlove:


----------



## CinderSmoke (Feb 26, 2012)

Here are pics of my Scribbles:


----------



## CinderSmoke (Feb 26, 2012)

More Scribbles:


----------



## Ruki (Feb 26, 2012)

I love this pic! It looks like he's smiling


----------



## CinderSmoke (Feb 26, 2012)

Ruki, he is adorable! What is his name, and how old is he?


----------



## qtipthebun (Feb 27, 2012)

A few of my Q-tippy:

Being lazy...





Hi Mommy!





Must...reach...parsley....


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 27, 2012)

*qtipthebun wrote: *


> A few of my Q-tippy:
> 
> Being lazy...
> 
> ...



Absolutely love Tippy's coloring! What an absolute handsome guy! 

K


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 27, 2012)

*Ruki wrote: *


> I love this pic! It looks like he's smiling



Handsome Boy! He does look like he's smiling in that pic! 

K


----------



## Ruki (Feb 27, 2012)

He doesnt have a name yet  And he's 4 years old.

Q-Tippy is so pretty! Unusual coloring!


----------

